# How far do you drive to work ?



## gertvanjoe (14/12/15)

Yup thats the question ....


----------



## Wash (14/12/15)

About half a tank on a Twisp Clearo.

(50km one way)


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/15)

I was fortunate to have fairly short drives during my working career, 3km round trip. 
Not sitting in peak hour traffic is very underated.
Now in retirement its a lot shorter, 3m to the garage and still no traffic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/12/15)

just applied for a job 70km away lol

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/12/15)

currently about 20 with mimimal traffic

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (14/12/15)

umm no idea actually, but it takes 9mins to get to the office.


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/12/15)

Wash said:


> About half a tank on a Twisp Clearo.
> 
> (50km one way)


you vape too much haha

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash (14/12/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> you vape too much haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk



Not if you sit in traffic for 45min to an hour to drive the 50kms... then half a tank on a Twisp Clearo is JUST enough. hehe!


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/12/15)

Wash said:


> Not if you sit in traffic for 45min to an hour to drive the 50kms... then half a tank on a Twisp Clearo is JUST enough. hehe!


true . but then I would need 36mg for the nerves

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (14/12/15)

about a 60km round trip


----------



## Casper (14/12/15)

A whole 3Km, or 45Draggs om my mod.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/12/15)

I get up, go to my kitchen, make some coffee, then walk out the kitchen and sit at my desk 

Then I walk through a bedroom and a storage room to the lab and the shop

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Casper (14/12/15)

Ok, Ok @Stroodlepuff you win!!!  

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/12/15)

7 meters to work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (14/12/15)

26km one way. I hate traffic, but my subox keeps me company


----------



## Clouder (14/12/15)

I have a bit of a different one....

My office is at our head office which I go to everyday, it's 18 Kilos from home. But our other office is 3Km away from home, and I go there very often aswell.


----------



## Lehan (14/12/15)

5km round trip, luckily traffic is non existant, worst case, I'm 5th car from the traffic light  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (14/12/15)

3 kms











But I drive an average of 370kms daily for work


----------



## zadiac (14/12/15)

30km one way.


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> 3 kms
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fluff it out with some more words in the middle, add a catchy melody and it could be "*The Ballad of the Platteland Maintenance Technician*"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (14/12/15)

Wash said:


> Not if you sit in traffic for 45min to an hour to drive the 50kms... then half a tank on a Twisp Clearo is JUST enough. hehe!


You are lucky. It takes me a hour/hour&half to do 30kms to work. I use to finish a tank to work


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

Everyday is a Sunday for me because I retired a few years ago... but I still go to the office once a week for a meeting... 10 minutes on the highway and I'm there! Easy Peasy Japanesey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil (15/12/15)

Any where from 250kms to 800kms a day so a lot of vapeing is done in the car

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/15)

dr phil said:


> Any where from 250kms to 800kms a day so a lot of vapeing is done in the car



That is hectci @drphil ! 
Are you vaping those hectic monster devices in the car? Can you even see the road?


----------



## Dr Phil (15/12/15)

Hahah windows down and vape away @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/15)

dr phil said:


> Hahah windows down and vape away @Silver



I can just imagine what the people around you must think!
Oh, thats Dr Phil, he drives a turbo charged smoke machine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (15/12/15)

I usually get, "Excuse me, I think your van is on fire!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (15/12/15)

16 km to the office 30-45 min in traffic. 

I switch to an auto so my mod never leaves my hand.


----------



## moonunit (16/12/15)

20minutes without traffic either way, about 1.5hours if I get my timing wrong and get stuck in traffic.

3.5km dirt road + 22km tar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

